#ubuntu-website 2009-04-06
<_MMA_> newz2000: While using the wiki I got this message:
<_MMA_> "Warning: You triggered the wiki's surge protection by doing too many requests in a short time. Please make a short break reading the stuff you already got. When you restart doing requests AFTER that, slow down or you might get locked out for a longer time! "
<_MMA_> Now, can this be triggered by having too many attachments displayed on a page?
<thorwil> newz2000: same happened to me with the countdown banner submissionspage
<newz2000> I have triggered surge protection before but not in that way
<newz2000> however it is definitely possible
<newz2000> do you have a page your working on?
<_MMA_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet/Submissions
<_MMA_> The PNG attachments aren't being displayed here for me anymore. Just the attachment text. I have to remove some anyway, but I thought this odd.
<newz2000> yeah, that is odd
<newz2000> let me look... going into a conference call in just a min though
<_MMA_> k
<_MMA_> Yep. I bet that's it. I removed some that have been added to the set already and they pop back up again. :)
#ubuntu-website 2009-04-07
<thorwil> hi newz2000. the Sitemap link as found in the header of the wiki (not logged in) leads to http://www.ubuntu.com/sitemap, "Sorry, the page you are looking for was not found"
<newz2000> thorwil: thanks, I'll get that fixed
<thorwil> newz2000: good. also in that footer: http://moinmoin.wikiwikiweb.de/ seems to be an old link, now points to http://moinmo.in/
#ubuntu-website 2009-04-08
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! could you change the "--" a signature added via @SIGæ in the wiki into an &ndash; ?
<thorwil> damn, i must be a quibbler :)
<savvas> does ubuntu-website handle editing configuration files of the wiki?
<newz2000> savvas: no, you'll need to file an RT about that, do you know how to do that?
<savvas> I'll have to forward bug #301830 and bug #300997 then :)
<ubot3> Malone bug 301830 in ubuntu-website "PageList Style Formatting" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/301830
<ubot3> Malone bug 300997 in ubuntu-website "monthcalendar on ubuntu wikis - unattractive brown/red colours" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300997
<savvas> newz2000: rt at ubuntu.com right?
<newz2000> correct
<savvas> ok on my way! thanks for the prompt reply!
<savvas> newz2000: can you please unsubscribe ubuntu-website team from those two bugs?
<newz2000> yes
<savvas> thanks, I've set them as invalid :)
<savvas> ok sent to rt
<savvas> cheers!
#ubuntu-website 2009-04-09
<Turl> newz2000: can you ping a server and tell me the latency?
<newz2000> Turl: yes, sure
<newz2000> ryanakca: do you have a moment to make a minor change to the kubuntu download page?
<newz2000> when you get a chance, change the iframe's src tag so that instead of http://www.ubuntu.com/syndicated/kubuntu-download it is http://www.ubuntu.com/syndicated/kubuntu-download?kubuntu=1
<newz2000> (only change is the addition of ?kubuntu=1 to the end)
<SiDi> hello :)
<newz2000> leave me a ping to let me know
<newz2000> hi SiDi
<SiDi> just remembered i joined the channel
<SiDi> like a good hour and a half ago
<SiDi> what's up, newz2000 ?
<newz2000> hey, not much here
<newz2000> Just doing some maintenance on ubuntu.com
<newz2000> some of our pages break the drupal search
<SiDi> i wanted to tell you, i ran into trouble with jaunty's start page
<SiDi> nothing to be worrying about, but i thought i'd tell you
<newz2000> search box too wide?
<SiDi> exactly ! :)
<SiDi> it doesnt leave enough room for the button with the french translation of research
<SiDi> of search*
<newz2000> SiDi: there are two problems, one is going to be easy, one not
<newz2000> is yours the problem where it's just a little too big to fit?
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> well, it looks like the search box is fixed-width, not leaving room for the button to breathe
<newz2000> ok. That one I'll be able to fix easily. I've set some time aside today to do that
<SiDi> isnt it possible to put the button float right, and the box with width 100% and just some margin ? i haven't done css for a while but it should be ok
<newz2000> not quite but won't be too bad
<newz2000> this one is harder: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/test.png
<SiDi> hm
<SiDi> if it's still in that state in a few days, feel free to drop me an email, i used to love spending nights fixing this kind of stuff
<newz2000> If you want to tinker with it I'd love some help
<newz2000> Do you want the html source?
<SiDi> Sure
<SiDi> my mail is sidnioulz@gmail.com
<newz2000> here, I'll give you a link
<SiDi> We only target gecko/webkit/khtml, right ?
<newz2000> gecko really
<SiDi> (ie we dont bother with ie :D)
<newz2000> correct
<SiDi> Ok, i'll have a look asap then
<newz2000> SiDi: have you used bzr before?
<SiDi> i've used it to download sources :P
<newz2000> ok, good
<newz2000> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-start-page
<newz2000> will get you the source
<SiDi> downloading
<SiDi> btw, i find bzr horribly slow compared to git :P
<newz2000> The latest version is supposedly close in speed
<newz2000> but unfortunately I don't have much say in the matter
<newz2000> the output files are in the www directory. You can grab the 9.04/index.html.fr one and tweak it.
<newz2000> if you have success, just send me the bzr diff for the directory and I should be able to work it out
<newz2000> I hope its easy
<SiDi> Okies
<SiDi> oh btw, when i checked it out, it was completely different from the actual start page i had
<newz2000> oh?
<SiDi> ok, i'll try to boot jaunty in 10/20 mins
<SiDi> if my keyboard is recognised i'll tell you exactly what i fell on
<newz2000> ok
<SiDi> second, finishing a few translations and quitting #xubuntu ;)
<SiDi> back
<SiDi> uploading you an image of what i get
<SiDi> it's a very default xubuntu install, on 15" screen
<SiDi> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/8611/capture1lfg.png
<SiDi> newz2000: the css is the same between all pages, right ?
<newz2000> SiDi: yes
<newz2000> there are a couple languages with the exact problem you see
<SiDi> Well, i think it just comes from fixedwidth input
<newz2000> that'd be a nice easy fix
<SiDi> and some languages have a bigger search button because the text is bigger
<SiDi> it happens all the time with gdm themes
<SiDi> btw, we sould do something like iGoogle :)
<newz2000> SiDi: that was a plan at one time
<newz2000> however its very difficult to do well
<SiDi> well, it's always good to have a web portal. it's true its a lot of maintenance
<SiDi> but it really makes user stick with you
<SiDi> anyways, rebooting firefox, just installed some webdev plugin
<SiDi> brb
<SiDi> i need to go
<SiDi> i'll work on it tonight
<SiDi> i'll keep you informed newz2000
<SiDi> good night everyone
<newz2000> ok, thanks SiDi
<ryanakca> newz2000: Yep
<newz2000> ryanakca: did you already do it?
<ryanakca> newz2000: oh, *looks*
<newz2000> ryanakca: don't do it
<newz2000> you don't need to worry about it now
<ryanakca> OK
<newz2000> I did something else
<newz2000> a couple pages were messing up the search engine so had to put work arounds in
#ubuntu-website 2009-04-10
<ziroday> Hi, can I access launchpad or the wiki etc with my openid account? Or only through the launchpad openid?
<SiDi> hello
<SiDi> newz2000: for the start.ubuntu.com, unless we wanna have headaches, there is a simple workaround
<SiDi> you can just put the size of the text input to 37/38 instead of 40 for when it's a little too big
<SiDi2> having wifi trouble :d
<SiDi2> newz2000: there alsoo are a few syntax errors in the page
<SiDi2> missing / at the end of input and meta
<SiDi2> (and yeh, thats dramatical :D)
<SiDi> Hello
<newz2000> hey SiDi
<newz2000> Thanks for your work on the start page, I'll give it a try.
<SiDi> Hello
<SiDi> Well, if you ask me early enough for karmic, i can code you a page in proper and completely flexible (em-based widths/heights) css, i did it for my portfolio and it really works well.
<newz2000> Yes, I've done that too, the problem is never the HTML
<newz2000> that is easy
<newz2000> the trick is making graphics that work with flexible widths
<SiDi> the problem here is directly related to the html ;)
<SiDi> the size element of a text input should almost never be used, as it implicitely fixes an min-width
<SiDi> which was too large, in our case
<newz2000> regarding the xhtml, it is actually finished in the trunk, waiting for translation updates to go live
<newz2000> s/finished/fixed
<SiDi> Hello
<newz2000> Salut
<SiDi> Salut newz2000 , ça va ? :P
 * newz2000 took three years of French in school and now can only say "hello" and count to 10
<SiDi> hehe :)
<newz2000> use it or lose it they say
<SiDi> Exactly
<SiDi> and i'm losing my spanish little by little
<SiDi> (which sucks, for someone of spanish origin :P)
<SiDi> UDS will be a good training ! :)
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> I won't be there for UDS but will a week prior for canonical meetings
<SiDi> i will *try* to be there
<newz2000> SiDi: where are you located currently?
<SiDi> still have to convince a few persons that my networks orals can be postponed at uni
<SiDi> south of france
<SiDi> it's my last year there, and i've got family in barcelona, so i dont wanna lose my chance to go there this year
<newz2000> you're not too far
<newz2000> it would be a shame not to go
<newz2000> but a degree is important. :-)
<SiDi> Well, if they weren't so badly organised... i still don't know when i'll have my exams :D
<gata> a noob here needs help plz
<gata> i want to use my machine as an ftp server so dat friends can access from anywhere
<gata> i have ubuntu intrepid installed
<newz2000> gata: plz is spelled "please" and instead of "dat" you should say "that"
<newz2000> If you want to help with this website, this is the right channel.
<gata> ok thanks
<gata> news2000, thanks, i appreciate
<gata> i have vsftpd installed. but i do not know how to configure my machine to make it accessible through the internet by my friends
<newz2000> gata: what part of the world are you in?
<SiDi> we can assume your machine is configured. can you login from localhost ?
<gata> i will appreciate a kind of step-by-step guide to do this
<newz2000> gata: that is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<newz2000> but you may have better luck with a local user group
<newz2000> getting it set up is not too hard, getting to it from outside your own network is challenging
<gata> Sidi: yes i can
<SiDi> and not from outside ?
<SiDi> and just like that, did you configure your router to redirect port 22 tcp traffic to your computer ?
<gata> that's what i do not know how to do
<SiDi> We can barely help you on that.
<SiDi> Unless you have exactly the same ISP as me :D
<newz2000> right, thats why I asked where you're located gata
<newz2000> I'd get in touch with a local user group or a loco team
<newz2000> probably someone close to you has already done it
<gata> dublin
<newz2000> you're in luck
<gata> really? how? when?
<newz2000> (wiki is moving slow, just a sec)
<jpds> "dublin.eircom.net] has joined #ubuntu-website"
<newz2000> http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/
<newz2000> gata: ^
<newz2000> they have forums, an email list and even an IRC channel
<jpds> And also; #ubuntu-ie and #ubuntu-server can help too.
<newz2000> Every time I see that animated banner I think that this team is so awesome.
<gata> newz2000, jpds: thanks a million, i appreciate. i will try now. i have been on this for over 6hours
<newz2000> gata: if that fails (ftp is especially challenging)
<newz2000> look into the web dav module for apache 2
<newz2000> it can do the same thing and may be easier to pass through the firewall
<newz2000> (but you do stil have to contend with the firewall)
<gata> ok. i will try ftp first. if that fails, i will try apache
<SiDi> hm ftp active mode doesnt support NAT static traversal, right ?
<newz2000> I think you have to use pasv mode
<SiDi> yeh, at least for the connection part
<newz2000> it may work OK if the ftp server is behind the nat though
<SiDi> i'll have to try that one day, to check out how it works
<newz2000> I gave up on FTP a while ago
<newz2000> webdav is better, sftp is better yet
<SiDi> i used to use sftp, too
<SiDi> anyways if i want a file to be downloadable from the outside, i put it on the apache serv
<newz2000> I actually did have a problem the other day where I was trying to share a 2.8GB file with someone
<newz2000> my apache is only 32b so it wouldn't serve the file
<SiDi> what's the limit, exactly ?
<newz2000> 2GB for 32b apache
<newz2000> apparently
#ubuntu-website 2009-04-12
<SiDi> Good night everyone
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-12
<newz2000> hi stas, around?
<stas> newz2000: yep
<stas> hi
<newz2000> hey stas, the fb thing looks good
<newz2000> I just sent you an email, but basically:
<newz2000> 1. can the images be 180px instead of 200px?
<newz2000> 2. Do you want to host it where it is now or do you want me to move it into a diff account?
<stas> newz2000: 1. I used the urls you sent me so I didn't change the images, but  I would let them as they are
<stas> 2. I don't really care, we can move it anywhere
<newz2000> stas: some where there is a style setting the width to 200px. :-/
<stas> as I said, I can place a load balancer in front of a couple of engines, so there wont be downtimes
<stas> newz2000: let me check
<newz2000> looks like in add.fbml and widget.fbml there are references
<newz2000> oh, just add.fbml actually
<stas> hmm, shouldn't be there, I removed them
<stas> let me upload the new version
<stas> newz2000: yep, that was wrong, now its better
<newz2000> stas: cool, so are you OK w/ me promoting this button now, like it is, or would you rather us do something first?
<stas> nope, actually I'm done
<stas> I was waiting for your approval
<newz2000> I think it's good. I've just added it, but like a newbie I don't know where to even see it
<newz2000> stas: ^
<stas> we can submit the app to FB app directory and if its ok we can promote it
<stas> newz2000: there are 3 steps
<stas> when going to app page
<stas> clic on the upper button to add the application
<stas> after it you will have another button in the same place where you can use to place the widget
<stas> click on it
<stas> now you should be on /add page
<stas> choose your favourite widget
<stas> bu clicking use this widget
<stas> and after you'll see add to profile button
<stas> that one is pretty stright telling you what to do
<stas> and it will show you the results
<stas> *should guide you actually
<newz2000> ah
<newz2000> got it
<newz2000> When I add it to my wall I get an error like this:
<stas> I wanted to make it as simple as possible but FB are acutally asking for first 2 steps
<newz2000> No content to display.
<newz2000> This box will not be visible to people who view your profile until this application adds content to it.
<stas> newz2000: hmm, let me check
<newz2000> it works on my boxes tab though
<stas> dunno why it doesnt show, I'll try some modifications
<newz2000> thanks for your help with this, I've mentioned it to a couple people and they're excited
<stas> newz2000: check it now
 * newz2000 checks
<stas> also should be visible on my profile
<stas> http://www.facebook.com/sushkov
<newz2000> stas: do I have to remove it and then re-add it?
<stas> you have to visit the /add page to update the content of the box
<stas> just go to /add page and toggle a widget or another as default
<newz2000> it worked! \o/
<newz2000> ooh, fits perfectly in there too
<stas> yay, now pray facebook to not totally deprecate the profile boxes until lucid is launched :D
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> stas: ok, are you ready for me to publicize it?
<stas> yeah, I'll submit it to FB app directory for review
<stas> after what they should add it to the public directory
<newz2000> can we add it to the countdown page before that?
<stas> we can actually
<stas> :)
<newz2000> Do they give us some HTML we can use to add a nice official looking button?
<stas> btw, get some better logo to update the app :)
<stas> newz2000: nope, they just list it in their directory so the people who search can find it
<stas> nothing special
<newz2000> How do we get one of those "add to facebook" buttons?
<stas> hmm, we can just place a link to the http://apps.facebook.com/ubuntu-countdown-fb/
<stas> and style it whatever we like
<newz2000> ok
<stas> newz2000: can you get a better logo with the new brand to put as application logo
<stas> i used the one from wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<newz2000> stas: what dimensions do you need?
<stas> 800x600 maximum
<newz2000> Do you know what size it is typically shown at?
<stas> let me check
<stas> The image that appears next to your application name throughout Facebook.
<stas> Limit: 16x16 px
<stas> The image that appears in the Application Directory and with your requests.
<stas> Limit: 75x75 px
<stas> and one bigger for http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=115718008445537
<stas> app page
<newz2000> oh, yeah. we can do better than that. :-)
 * newz2000 gives it a quick shot
<stas> tell me your fb id, I'll add you as admin so you can play with it
<newz2000> stas: newz2000 or newz tat bearfruit.org
<newz2000> at, not tat
<stas> fsck, can't add users as admin until not friends...
<newz2000> no sweat, I confirmed you. Buddy. ;-)
<stas> check it now should be visible at http://www.facebook.com/developers/apps.php
<newz2000> stas: no, not yet
<newz2000> but I did find an app I started long ago and never finished
<stas> hmm
<stas> newz2000: http://i.imgur.com/hZwg8.png
<stas> dunno why is pending
<newz2000> I'm going to try to put together some images real quick, so no worry
<stas> np, I'll edit app page
<newz2000> I triggered the surge supresion on the wiki.
<stas> newz2000: btw, the first smallest image, can you make it a transparent png, it will be used as a favicon too
<newz2000> ok
<stas> newz2000: check your email
<stas> hmm need 10 users for the app to submit it to directory. enough for today
<stas> newz2000: if there's something else, mail me
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-13
<cjohnston> newz2000: do you think you will be able to make it tomorrow?
<newz2000> cjohnston: I am not sure what is going on tomorrow but I'm going to try
<cjohnston> mornin
<l3on> Hi all... someone of you know where can I find the source code of lucid countdown buttons?
<l3on> I would translate and use them in ubuntu.it
<qense> Does anyone here has got experience with getting information bubbles floating at an OpenStreetMap on a website?
<stas> qense: you mean openlayers?
<qense> stas: yes
<stas> i was playing with that library recently but find it harder to use compared to gmaps or other services
<qense> Yeah, it's not that intuitive.
<qense> but I'll figure out with help of the reference manual. ;) I was just curious whether anyone had a working example on the shelve.
<stas> plus it is missing some wrappers/helpers to use it with jquery or some modern js libs
<qense> true
<qense> but yay, I've found something!
<stas> qense: if you get something done, ping me, I would love to see some code using OpenLayer
<qense> stas: will do!
<stas> thanks and good luck :)
<qense> thanks :)
<ofirk> newz2000: can I talk to you for a sec?
<stas> is there some meeting planned today?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> in a little over two hours
<stas> oh, this time zones are driving me crazy :)
<cjohnston> I included a link in the email that should show you the time in your TZ
<stas> ah, my problem is that I always have to count what time is where the guys I'm talking with are
<newz2000> Hi, is anyone here for the localization meeting? If so, check out #ubuntu-meeting
<newz2000> (and announce yourself please)
<stas> newz2000: around?
<newz2000> hey stas
<stas> hey. about the app
<stas> i didn't succeed submitting it to the apps directory
<stas> so I think it's best to share it in current status
<newz2000> ok, what happened?
<stas> they ask more active users
<newz2000> ah
<stas> though I got ~20 users in the db that added it, FB reports under 10
<newz2000> :-(
<stas> dunno how they calculate it
<stas> so I'm afraid if we wait after official apps directory submission, we're loosing time
<newz2000> yeah, well, I saw daniel announced it on identica
<stas> i thought pinging some fan groups in facebook and sharing the link to the app can be a good start
<newz2000> that's a good idea
<newz2000> I think we should consider this a public beta period
<newz2000> get people using it, don't worry about the directory for now
<stas> yep
<newz2000> stas: what would you like me to do?
<stas> to do what?
<stas> ah
<stas> if you got many friends on fb that would help if not we are in the same situation :D
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> I'll do it
<stas> thanks
<ofirk> newz2000: do you have a sec?
<newz2000> hey ofirk, yes
<ofirk> newz2000: how are you?
<newz2000> good, how are you?
<ofirk> newz2000: good, thanks
<ofirk> newz2000: is there any news regarding the download page?
<newz2000> ofirk: no, I had a phone call less than one hour ago
<newz2000> and I still do not have any new information
<newz2000> :-(
<ofirk> bammer :(
<newz2000> yeah, the person who I'm working with is very frustrated on the subject
<newz2000> ofirk: I'm thinking about "plan b" currently
<ofirk> remind me again what is plan B?
<newz2000> we don't have one yet
 * newz2000 looks at the logs to see how many downloads kubuntu gets during a busy period
<ofirk> interesting
<newz2000> ofirk: ok, you're peak demand is very managable
<ofirk> newz2000: means that...?
<newz2000> that means we can create a custom "plan b" solution and don't have to worry too much about capacity
<ofirk> what about the one which uses the template.php inside the theme to generate the mirror list or to redirect to a mirror?
<newz2000> my goal is to get you plugged into the new download page, but if that isn't going to work we can create a temporary solution and host it at webapps.ubuntu.com or on app engine or ec2
<newz2000> ofirk: that's a possibility too
<stas> newz2000: btw, you are still in pending status as the app developer, dunno why though
<newz2000> stas: I'm not concerned
<stas> ah oky :)
<ofirk> newz2000: I'm sorry, my internet connection disconnected
<newz2000> ofirk: no prob, last I said was...
<newz2000> ofirk: that's a possibility too
<ofirk> but for all of those solutions we will need an access to the mirror list on launchpad, right?
<newz2000> yes, that is easy, its an rss feed
<ofirk> and you have the PHP script which takes care of it?
<newz2000> Hmm... that is an interesting separate challenge
<newz2000> because it needs to run periodically
<newz2000> and you can't do that the way you're planning
<ofirk> drupal has cron support, if it is enabled on kubuntu's website, we can use it
<newz2000> but that would require us to create a custom module for drupal which I don't think is going to be allowed. We already have the code written if that's what we're going to do
<ofirk> do we have cron on webapps.ubuntu.com/app engine/ec2 ?
<newz2000> ofirk: yes
<ofirk> cool
<ofirk> so why not use one of them. isn't it easier?
<newz2000> it means we have to write something and "plan a" didn't
<newz2000> so it is a fallback
<newz2000> but we should probably start planning it
<ofirk> what features will we have on webapps? can we use remote access to read the rss feed?
<ofirk> can we implement the feature which redirects to the nearest server?
<cjohnston> hey adiroiban
<adiroiban> :)
<cjohnston> newz2000 told me you may be able to help me out with setting the .js files up for translation
<newz2000> ofirk: probably not (redirect to nearest server)
<adiroiban> cjohnston: do you plan to use any js library/framework?
<ofirk> newz2000: why we can't do that? is it because we can't identify from where the user comes?
<newz2000> ofirk: it may be possible
<newz2000> but the timing is tricky
<newz2000> adiroiban: no, js files will be very simple
<newz2000> they will need to output one string and one url
<newz2000> the url will be https;//wiki.u.c/Local/<lang>
<ofirk> newz2000: so let's tag it as wishlist
<newz2000> ofirk: if we use the plan a then we'll get that built in
<cjohnston> adiroiban: http://people.ubuntu.com/~chrisjohnston/local/file.js.en
<newz2000> ofirk: yes, good plan
<adiroiban> i was thinking of using jsgettext
<adiroiban> http://openflights.org/blog/2009/05/29/dynamic-javascript-localization-with-gettext-and-php/
<ofirk> newz2000: off course
<newz2000> adiroiban: no php
<adiroiban> newz2000: no need for php
<adiroiban> :)
<adiroiban> http://developer.berlios.de/projects/jsgettext/
<adiroiban> here is the library
<adiroiban> it a pure JS parser of po files
 * stas pokes adiroiban 
<ofirk> newz2000: so we need to use an rss praser to prase the rss from launchpad
<newz2000> adiroiban: I think it's overkill
<adiroiban> newz2000: it may be
<adiroiban> but it can handle translation validations
<adiroiban> as otherwise we need to implement our own checkers
<newz2000> adiroiban: document.write('<a href="[url]">[string]</a>');
<adiroiban> since translations can contain wrong js code
<ofirk> newz2000: so the flow chart is: display download form with all mirrors -> user submits form -> get user data -> redirect to mirror
<adiroiban> newz2000: we can also go with in the house solution
<newz2000> adiroiban: simple = good++
<newz2000> ofirk: yes
<newz2000> ofirk: do you want to continue to use an iframe?
<ofirk> newz2000: I don't
<newz2000> ofirk: agreed
<newz2000> so we have two choices...
<stas> i would go using a json file, this will bring kinda gettext logic in translations, and the checks can be done using a regex
<newz2000> ofirk: host the form on the dyanmic app (webaps...) or host the form on kubuntu.org and pull the data from the dynamic app
<newz2000> stas: that means you have two hits to the server instead of one
<ofirk> newz2000: do you mean kubuntu to pull the data from the app? is it possible?
<newz2000> ofirk: yes, just a moment
<newz2000> stas: since there is one .js file for each lang and the js file only has to display it's own link I think this could be a one line script
<newz2000> I could be wrong on this... a case could be made for making it more complex
<newz2000> (like asynchronous loading)
<newz2000> if we have a 150 byte js file that simply displays a string containing a hyperlink, what's the most efficient way to get the job done?
<stas> hmm, yep in oneliner case you're right, but having a more complex string with some variable words/numbers in it would make sense
<adiroiban> stas: jsgettext is already doing that, no need to reinvent the wheel
 * newz2000 listens
<stas> adiroiban: jsgettext requires php?
<adiroiban> bioe
<adiroiban> nope
<adiroiban> pure js implementation
<newz2000> adiroiban: and what does it give us beyond document.write('...') ?
<adiroiban> newz2000: it will allow us to integrate the translation into Launchpad Translations
<stas> easier hangling of stuff like "Some %d hours ago and %d seconds before"
<adiroiban> so that translators can translate those strings using a web interface
<stas> i believe
<adiroiban> or well know translation edit tools like poedit or gtranslator / kbabel
 * knome coughs
 * newz2000 was hoping knome would chime in
<adiroiban> it can handle plural forms
<knome> newz2000, what are we talking about?
<newz2000> adiroiban: The string is "resources in English"
<adiroiban> :)
<adiroiban> then just document.write it :)
<newz2000> knome: techincal aspects to cjohnston's localization project
<knome> right
<knome> so what do we need? a js script downloading a string?
<newz2000> the end result is a js file for german will display someting on the page that looks like this: <a href="https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Local/de">Resources in German</a>
<knome> okay.
<cjohnston> in german tho
<newz2000> right
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> the german will come from a .po file that is translated in launchpad
<knome> what info do we have on the server with js? "de" ?
<newz2000> file.js.de is a js file that will be responsible for displaying that string
<newz2000> and it will only know or care about german
<knome> ..right
<adiroiban> newz2000: we can use po2json de.po > file.js.de
<newz2000> adiroiban: that sounds promising
<knome> is it rational to ask LP for translation every time the JS is loaded, or should the data be cached?
<adiroiban> and just have a raw access to that json (without using jsgettext)
<adiroiban> knome: the data will be cached
<knome> okay
<knome> i don't really see the problem here. can you enlighten me
<newz2000> we're looking for the simplest way
<adiroiban> the problem is how do we allow translator to translate those js files
<adiroiban> and check the files will stay valid after translations
<newz2000> yeah, that is a concern
<adiroiban> and who have access to translate them
<adiroiban> and how the translations are „comited”
<knome> isn't that more of a LP issue?
<adiroiban> using LP Translations should solve many of those problems
<newz2000> the qa part I can picture, the rest i don't know
<newz2000> if a person has to run the script to create the js files then they can do a bzr diff before and after to make sure no bad strings get in
<knome> is there a way to check if a file is valid?
<newz2000> jslint
<knome> then do automatical validation and if it fails, use the old version and notify the translator(s) ?
<newz2000> yeah
 * newz2000 doesn't know how to do this though
 * cjohnston either
<adiroiban> knome: LP Translation should warn users as soon as the submit a corrupted translation
<adiroiban> and not allow it
<knome> bind a script to translation change?
<adiroiban> but to do that, the translation should in PO format
<adiroiban> so
<adiroiban> if you want
<knome> to check the validity of the js file?
<adiroiban> I can help you with setting up the translations for this
<cjohnston> adiroiban: definatly
<cjohnston> someone needs to decide and newz2000 needs to approve how this is going to be, and then we can get it setup
 * stas can haz pizza
<cjohnston> but we also need to make sure not to display if there is no landing page
<knome> newz2000, fwiw, i heard rime is going to get back home from florida tomorrow
<newz2000> knome: I'd be interested it knowing if there's something faster than document.write('...')
<knome> isn't document.write just basic basic js?
<newz2000> yes
<knome> i doubt there is quicker ways then
<knome> at least with js
<adiroiban> http://paste.ubuntu.com/413900/
<adiroiban> this should be your source
<adiroiban> and we will have a similar json for each language
<newz2000> adiroiban: what happens with this?
<knome> newz2000, i suppose there are ways to "preload" the text. that would look like it appeared immediately, but the overall page load time would be the same.
<newz2000> yeah
<adiroiban> newz2000: that is the format for json containing the translated strings
<adiroiban> or in our case
<adiroiban> it will contain a single string
<adiroiban> po2json will generate a similar structure
<newz2000> the generated .js file will probably need to have one more line of js besides this json, is that doable?
<adiroiban> newz2000: sure
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> I like it, lets move forward
<adiroiban> is just that the rest of the code should expect to receive/use a similar json structure/object
<adiroiban> newz2000: still, since the text is „resource is German”
<adiroiban> nevermind :)
 * newz2000 never minds
<cjohnston> adiroiban: can you help me set this up at some point?
<adiroiban> cjohnston: sure
<cjohnston> fam just got home, so must go for now.. we can talk later about it :-)
<adiroiban> just link me a bzr branch
<cjohnston> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/website-localization/local
<cjohnston> bbiab
<adiroiban> cjohnston: hm This branch has not been pushed to yet.
<cjohnston> adiroiban: its brand new
<adiroiban> cjohnston: ok. here is a more specific exemple of the json http://paste.ubuntu.com/413913/
<adiroiban> if your js script can handle such input
<adiroiban> we are done :)
<knome> i'm sure we can work that out with js
<adiroiban> we should :)
<knome> we are. i know a codemonkey. ;)
<adiroiban> me too
 * cjohnston doesnt know js
<cjohnston> lol
<knome> you don't have to know js if you know somebody who knows
<cjohnston> 17.05.19 < adiroiban> if your js script can handle such input   <-- that was my way of saying i dont know if it can
<knome> ;)
<knome> i know it can
<knome> don't worry
<cjohnston> I did this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~chrisjohnston/local/file.js.en
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> but I do like to learn stuff
<knome> hehe
<cjohnston> will you two be around later?
<knome> today, no. i'm going to bed in 20
<cjohnston> i jealous
<cjohnston> im
<knome> heh ;]
<cjohnston> adiroiban ?
<knome> anyway, i'll be around here tomorrow 8AM UTC
<adiroiban> cjohnston: not sure
<knome> or sth
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> i work tomorrow
<cjohnston> so prolly thursday we can work then
<knome> probably
<knome> i'll ask a js guru to join us
<adiroiban> but we can continue via email
<knome> sure. the best way to actually get hold of me is irc though.
<cjohnston> do yall wanna setup a time?
<knome> i often forget emails.
<knome> i don't know about the js guy's schedules yet
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ill be here all day thursday
<knome> okay
<cjohnston> off to give the kids showers
<cjohnston> oh yay!
<knome> hf
<cjohnston> bbl
<knome> night everybody
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-14
<cjohnston> evenin
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-15
<stas> newz2000: great news, there are about 800 persons who added the app (dunno how many removed it) so I'm pleased with todays testing :)
<newz2000> hey stas, that's exciting
<newz2000> I'm hearing lots of compliments, good work
<stas> glad i could serve :)
<cjohnston> howdy
<mdke> newz2000: re your question in #ubuntu-doc on 503 errors - I haven't come across that
<stas> newz2000: what kind of project for kubuntu?
<newz2000> hey stas
<newz2000> a "plan b" download page
<stas> hey
<newz2000> I'm a little concerned that the changes we're making to the Ubuntu website will have a negative affect on the kubuntu download (hosted on ubuntu.com currently)
<stas> aha
<newz2000> Just in case it happens, I'd like to have a Plan B to fall back to
<stas> what should be done and whats done already?
<newz2000> What we need is an app that accepts a form submission and redirects to an .iso file based on the criteria
<newz2000> it will also need to do a cron task each hour to get a list of iso locations
<stas> well doesn't sound hard
<stas> newz2000: count me in
<newz2000> ok
<newz2000> :-)
<newz2000> Can I email you more complete details later today and then you can either e-mail or hit me here on IRC w/ questions?
<stas> sure
<newz2000> ok, thanks stas. I appreciate your help
<newz2000> Oh, let me just say one thing...
<stas> aha
<newz2000> there's a chance that this won't be needed at all. We may not need plan B and I don't want you to feel bad if we end up doing this work and not needing it.
<newz2000> Are you OK with that?
<stas> i told you that it doesn't sound like something hard to do
<stas> so i'm ok with it
<newz2000> ok, great. :-)
<stas> even if it wont be used :)
<newz2000> I'll email you here shortly.
<stas> np
<stas> btw newz2000 I wanted to ask you about the loco websites design, afaik the ubuntu.com people want it to be different or I'm wrong and it's ok to "clone" the design?
<MTecknology> mdke: hi
<newz2000> stas: I'd avoid cloning, it should look a little different.
<stas> ok, thanks
<stas> MTecknology: hi :)
<MTecknology> stas: hi
<MTecknology> stas: that's the reason we don't need the new theme released before we finish the drupal version :)
<stas> yeah, though some fonts and color pallete would be helpful :)
<stas> newz2000: got your email, i'll publish some code tomorrow, the biggest issue i see might be the if no mirror for UZ serve the nearest mirror
<stas> but i think I'll find a solution
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-16
<cjohnston> o/
<newz2000> hi stas, are you around?
<stas> newz2000: hi
<stas> yep, still working on that app
<newz2000> I was just about to tell you something that wasn't true
<stas> shoot :)
<cjohnston> dont lie! its not nice
<newz2000> Just to forewarn you, chances are quite high that we won't need plan b (the app you're doing)
<cjohnston> :-P
<newz2000> I almost lied and said we won't need it, but instead I changed it to "almost certainly won't"
<stas> newz2000: ok so should i continue or drop it>
<stas> ?
<newz2000> I would say it's safe to put it on hold for now
<newz2000> stas: how much have you got done?
<stas> well, I almost got url generator done
<stas> had to find another solution for geoip location
<newz2000> stas oh?
<stas> and the best was to use http://code.google.com/p/python-geoip/
<stas> it will serve both the country code and continent
<newz2000> oh, nice
<newz2000> great find!
<stas> that was the main issue, as i said yesterday
<stas> practicaly now I'm testing the post if it works ok
<stas> though didn't published anything yet, all is localy hosted
<newz2000> It may be that your solution could turn out better than "plan A"
<newz2000> But I don't want to waste your time, we will most likely have a working solution
<stas> ok so i'll leave it with a lower priority
<newz2000> ok. Thanks a bunch for your willingness to help, I do appreciate it greatly
<stas> and check it in case we really need a plan b
<stas> newz2000: no problem :)
<stas> btw, did you see the facebook app on planet? :P
<newz2000> no, I never get a chance to read planet. Was it a good sighting?
<stas> yep, the best so far :D
 * newz2000 just read it
<newz2000> that's beautiful. You're famous!
<newz2000> stas: are you a developer by trade?
<stas> i'm a web developer, but not employed. I love hacking for ubuntu
<stas> together with adiroiban we are holding ubuntu.ro and all it has on web
<newz2000> stas: Now's your chance to launch your freelance develpment biz. :-)
<newz2000> Ride the free publicity
<stas> not really interested :P
<newz2000> that's cool
<Turl> hi newz2000
<newz2000> I've only used PHP for facebook apps but my personal server isn't reliable enough to host them
<newz2000> So I'm looking forward to trying out a fb app on app engine
<newz2000> hey Turl
<Turl> what app engine project do you need help for?
<stas> my first app ws on php , but was dissapointed of its performane
<stas> python rocks :)
<newz2000> Turl: actually, it's on hold
<Turl> stas: you didn't use xcache, did you?
<newz2000> stas: yes. It's remarkable how productive you can be
<newz2000> and app engine free hosting for small and medium apps also rocks.
<stas> Turl: nope, i didn't even used memcache
<stas> was not really needed
 * Turl never used memcache
<Turl> newz2000: yeah, appengine is good
<newz2000> stas: xcache makes your php code go about 8 times faster after the first page view
<Turl> but the lack of a 'real' db makes things hard sometimes
<stas> +1 for appengine, but i would like to also try heroku
<newz2000> Yeah, it requires a change of thinking.
 * newz2000 googles heroku
<stas> Turl: it's harder to get used to it, but after I didn't have issues
 * newz2000 bashes his computer for continually forgetting alt+tab shortcut
<Turl> hm, it's ruby
<stas> yep, thats the fun :D
<Turl> I never used ruby
<Turl> nor rails
<newz2000> stas: is it based on rails?
<stas> ruby standalone sax, but rails are a nice piece of code
<stas> newz2000: yeah it uses rails instead of python/django
<newz2000> yeah, rails is pretty sweat. I use django for work but have been playing with rails on my own time
<Turl> actually, I never used many other langs
<Turl> php for most things
<newz2000> Turl: you should give rails and django a try. You can do common stuff so quickly
<Turl> and I used python to help getdeb's apt-portal
<Turl> that's the problem newz2000 :P
<Turl> I don't like using frameworks with cli stuff that generates more stuff automatically
<Turl> because I don't know the stuff, hence I can't control it easily
<newz2000> You just have to learn it. Each has a tutorial that takes 20 min.
<newz2000> Django produces less stuff automatically, instead it has conventions and you only have to write code when you want to do something differently
<Turl> I much more like things like CodeIgniter, which I can code the stuff I need on the "barebones" framework, or use premade modules by the community that I can read and modify
<Turl> that's an interesting approach newz2000
<newz2000> ci is cool. Django is only a little thicker of a layer than ci
 * Turl should try django some day
<stas> php is fscked up because of the lack os conventions
<stas> and there's no good (really good) framework for php
<stas> there are many of them and each one has issues
<stas> learning php frameworks takes also more time that learning rails or django and thats sad
<imbrandon> stas: same could be said for any framework for any lang, there are a few php frameworks i quite like
<imbrandon> ci being one
<newz2000> Everything has issues
<Turl> yeah, everything that is made by humans has errors
<imbrandon> newz2000: you need to make it down here to KC this summer for a beer or three ;)
<Turl> imagine if gnu/linux were perfect and bug-free :P
<newz2000> imbrandon: hey. I don't know why I'd want to, Iowa is perfect right now. :-)
<stas> imbrandon: ruby also has many, but usually when you say ruby its rails, because they did their best to make it that simple to use and powerfull
<newz2000> stas: for heroku do you have to do something special to a rails app to make it run or is it straight rails?
<stas> newz2000: no its straight rails
<imbrandon> stas: sure, it really depends on what your doing though, when you only use a hammer everything looks like a nail ( use the right tool for the job without over engineriung it imho )
<newz2000> that's a good way to explore rails w/ a basic app for no cost then
<stas> imbrandon: I also liked sinatra or limonade in php :)
<newz2000> imbrandon: well, one reason to visit kc would be to hang w/ some cool people I guess.
<imbrandon> newz2000: :)
<Turl> anyone here like symphony?
<imbrandon> newz2000: how far was ya away ? i always forget, like 3.5ish right ?
<newz2000> 3 if the traffic is good
<imbrandon> ahh
 * stas guys, brb :P
<imbrandon> cool, anyhow i actualy came from non-afk to try to catch joey
<imbrandon> seen him alive today ?
<imbrandon> re: the drupal -> wordpress conversion
<newz2000> imbrandon: got an email from him today
<newz2000> imbrandon: maybe I can help you thouh
<imbrandon> cool, i got to grab some food and such then i'll try to ping him in a bit, gonna try to write some of the plugins we need for things that wp dosent normaly handle
<imbrandon> was gonna make sure we all was on the same page etc
<newz2000> imbrandon: better talk about the plugins before you write them...
<newz2000> canonical's infrastructure is not always friendly to third party modules
<imbrandon> ( like draft submistions for stories from readers etc )
<imbrandon> newz2000: ohh yea i'm quite familiar with that mess , LOL
<newz2000> imbrandon: joey will probably coordinate the effort with our internal development team (aka ISD) who is in charge of this bit of infrastructure
<imbrandon> newz2000: hey actualy i probably need to poke you too about the planet theme, is anyone working on giving it the same theme we're using accross the other sites ?
<newz2000> it'll trickle down there eventually but it's not on the critical path
<imbrandon> newz2000: cool just wondering, woulda been a good weekend project for me ;)
<newz2000> imbrandon: are you on the web presense team mailing list?
<imbrandon> yea
<newz2000> There will probably be some oppourtunities for community theme building
<imbrandon> k
<newz2000> mark s formally gave the project a kick in the tail yesterday
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> okies off for some food, seriously though, beer / bbq / ubuntu / kansas city, this summer
<imbrandon> newz2000: ^^
<newz2000> ;-) we'll see
 * newz2000 puts visiting kc on his summer todo list
 * stas back
<stas> i think i missed some interesting discussions about wordpress and drupal, and the log hangs at 20:01 :)
 * newz2000 got fed up and switched from empathy to pidgin so missed a lot
<stas> newz2000: use sushi instead as irc client its awesome and has libnotify integrated
<newz2000> I'd like to use one for both im and irc
<stas> oh, ok than
<Turl> newz2000: don't you think empathy needs a lot of polish?
<Turl> I still couldn't get it to work with irc :/
<newz2000> it worked for me with IRC but misses some features like hiding part messages
<newz2000> and the ability to /list
<Turl> I added my irc accts but I couldn't join any chatrooms
<newz2000> but it's very pretty. I wish pidgin looked as nice
<Turl> and also, MSNP was very crashy and didn't work at all
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-17
<stas> newz2000: around?
<stas> branch this repo when you got some time lp:~sushkov/ubuntu-website/loco-theme
<MTeck-ricer> So.. that last email on the mailing list - is that directed at me?
<stas> MTeck-ricer: hey mike, not really, it's just my approach for solving an issue
<MTeck-ricer> stas: what's the issue?
<stas> loco websites template
<MTeck-ricer> stas: I'm not 100% sober and 100% occupied so I didn't pay 100% attention to breaking it down :P
<MTeck-ricer> Is it referring to our theme at all?
<stas> it isn't referring to the theme you did, it's just how I see a loco theme and wanted to ask for feedback
<stas> i don't care if it will be used by anybody at all
<stas> most probably i will use it on ubuntu-ro and ubuntu-md loco websites, and implement it in wordpress-loco
<MTeck-ricer> ok
<MTeck-ricer> stas: I was just curious if I needed to worry about it or not
<stas> hmm, i'm not interested in getting into ubuntu-drupal, mostly because i'm a wordpress guy :)
<MTeck-ricer> :P
<MTeck-ricer> stas: I thinky it's pretty
<stas> it's something we were discussing with adiroiban during last weeks and only tonight got some time to write it down
 * stas thinks to zzzZZ 
<mdke> adiroiban: around?
<mdke> adiroiban: could you do me an export of https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/ubuntu-docs when you get a moment?
<adiroiban> mdke: hi.
<adiroiban> do you want me to generate the xml/html error report and stuff ?
<mdke> adiroiban: I don't mind, as long as I have the po files :)
<adiroiban> mdke: you don't have access to pofile download page?
<adiroiban> I have forwarded the link to po archive
<adiroiban> and started the error report script
<mdke> adiroiban: I don't have access. I think it's only translator admins who have access to that, for some reason
<mdke> adiroiban: got your email though, thanks
<adiroiban> mdke: ok. but I remember that in the past you were able to request the download... or I am wrong?
<mdke> adiroiban: I was a translator admin until I couldn't stand the bugmail anymore :)
 * mdke disappears for the evening
<adiroiban> :)
<MTeck-ricer> I think I've have my fill of xdm...
#ubuntu-website 2010-04-18
<AcePreshaw> heloe
<AcePreshaw> cna i have a locoloco
<max_> Hello everyone I'm trying to get my hands on a copy of the ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso but the link on the website is broken
<max_> can anyone help me?
<AcePreshaw> 7.04?
<AcePreshaw> !ask
<max_> Yes sir
<ubot3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AcePreshaw> 1 min
<AcePreshaw> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/getubuntu/download-server
<AcePreshaw> is ok
<max_> yes but what about 7.04?
<AcePreshaw> IT IS 7.04 NOOB
<AcePreshaw> !noob
<ubot3> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<AcePreshaw> but i have call you it
<max_> AcePreshaw, you just sent me the link to the 9.10 download
<AcePreshaw> soz
<AcePreshaw> no you cant get it
<max_> ?
<AcePreshaw> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/testing/lucid/beta2#Download          here max_ soz
<AcePreshaw> the sver is here
<AcePreshaw> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<AcePreshaw> the link is for 9.10
<max_> Do you speak english? I don't want to download the lucid version I need to get 7.04 which is Feisty not 10.04 or 9.10
<AcePreshaw> yea im in ie
<AcePreshaw> SORY CAN GET IT
<AcePreshaw> max_: you cnat get it
<AcePreshaw> soz
<AcePreshaw> !ask max_
<ubot3> Factoid ask max_ not found
<AcePreshaw> max_: !ask
<jpds> max_: Feisty is no longer supported.
<AcePreshaw> jpds:fnax
<AcePreshaw> ikonia: hey
<cjohnston> 81
<cjohnston> uggh
<AcePreshaw> lol
#ubuntu-website 2011-04-11
<kim0> daker: hey man .. Does ronnie hang out here
<daker> kim0, no he is on #ubuntu-locoteams
<kim0> daker: thanks man
<daker> yw
#ubuntu-website 2011-04-13
<cjohnston> newz2000: bug 759651
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 759651 in ubuntu-website-content (and 1 other project) "Broken Link to Upstart Project (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/759651
<newz2000> Ooh, another bug, eh? Who keeps creating these?
<cjohnston> not me for once
<cjohnston> lol
<daker> cjohnston, newz2000 dup of bug 755466
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 755466 in ubuntu-website-content "Wrong link for the upstart project (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755466
<newz2000> there is an update to that page coming out tomorrow and the website is frozen now.
#ubuntu-website 2011-04-14
<cjohnston> newz2000: Bug 760618
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 760618 in ubuntu-website "Countdown images are broken (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760618
<cjohnston> seems like this bug comes back every time
<Pici> Hey folks, it looks like all the images on http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown are broken.
<newz2000> Pici: cjohnston: looking into it now
<Pici> newz2000: Thanks
<newz2000> fixed
#ubuntu-website 2011-04-15
<nonickname2> hi. thanks for improving/fixing the usn page and feed :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-04-16
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> newz2000: ^^
<bcbc2> Bug 762833
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 762833 in ubuntu (and 2 other projects) "Incorrect version of wubi.exe on http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/762833
<bcbc2> The version of wubi.exe on http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid is also wrong (bug 722955) - but most people get it from the main windows-installer page so it's more serious
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 722955 in wubi (and 2 other projects) "Wubi.exe on http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ is the wrong version (10.04.1 instead of 10.04.2) (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 13)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722955
<bcbc2> It looks like someone changed wubi.exe from release 10.10 to 10.04.1 in the past day or so.
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-10
<cjohnston> steveedwards: ping
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey.
<cjohnston> mornin.. who maintains the UDS registration form?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Ooh, excellent question. I'll ask around and let you know.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: most specifically I'm looking for info about the SSO integration
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Ah. Okay. Possibly the ISD team, but I'll check.
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> steveedwards: :-P
<steveedwards> ;)
<steveedwards> I'll poke ISD later too.
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> newz2000: do you have any idea if https://forms.canonical.com/udsreg/ forces the use of an LP account or if its any SSO?
<newz2000> cjohnston: whenever I have this question I try the link in incognito mode. ;-)
<newz2000> short anser: yes it does
<cjohnston> yes doesn't answer the question :-P
<newz2000> ah, I see
<cjohnston> but thats a good poing
<cjohnston> point
<newz2000> No I don't have an idea
<cjohnston> it seems to go to login.launchpad.net.. but does login.launchpad.net then force the use of an LP accounttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt.
<cjohnston> brb
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-11
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliffe: your work looks awesome..
<cjohnston> gonna review it this morning hopefullly
<jamestunnicliffe> cjohnston: Just mailed you about an update. Have stripped out the hidden element stuff and used z ordering to make the site render correctly.
<jamestunnicliffe> Should reduce errors where a bit of JavaScript didn't get pinged about an element and do the show/hide bit.
<jamestunnicliffe> Checked in every browser I have, including IE9 :-)
<jamestunnicliffe> Only other issue I spotted (aside from a lot of broken tests, but that is another thread) is that jquery-twidenash.js can't be loaded.
<jamestunnicliffe> Should be a separate change though. I expect a change to urls.py is all that is required. Hopefully it can be optimised to allow JS to be shared between multiple sites as well.
<jamestunnicliffe> Will start taking a look at other issues now. Hopefully will have some time to look at the registration page stuff.
<cjohnston> registration page stuff?
<cjohnston> jamestunnicliffe: im going to get rid of twidenash soon
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you see that we are getting a couple tracebacks again?
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-12
<mhall119> wtf
<mhall119> u'openid.sreg.nickname': [u'bj7u6139zdyf2a6nz2ly74oe-info-jjcftv6wldnzq84cskygyvhq']
<mhall119> what kind of username is that?
<benonsoftware> josee
<benonsoftware> Oops, sorry :/
<cjohnston> an awesome one
<cjohnston> steveedwards: hey.. the social media stream on uds.u.c... is that *just* twitter?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey. Twitter and the RSS of Planet.
<cjohnston> ok.. ty
<steveedwards> cjohnston: No worries.
<cjohnston> who maintains the js? I think I may use that on summit
<steveedwards> cjohnston: For UDS? I started it, but Michael Hall will maintain it long-term. We're using YUI.
 * mhall119 knows nothing about YUI
<steveedwards> mhall119: Me neither. I'm a jQuery chap.
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-13
<daker> hey cjohnston , mhall119 sounds like the js is missing http://summit.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-website/media/js/twidenash/jquery-twidenash.js
<cjohnston> I know.  I'm going to get rid of it anyway since it isn't working
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-14
<Amoz> cjohnston, u alive?
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> whats up Amoz
<Amoz> just wondering if you know who's taking care of the help.u.c wiki cjohnston :=
<Amoz> =)
<daker> hey mhall119 or cjohnston
<cjohnston> pong
<cjohnston> Amoz: the docs team IIRC
<daker> cjohnston: look at this http://pastebin.com/CckkM2JW
<cjohnston> what about it
<cjohnston> its a bad idea
<daker> i am not sure if it's good to insert the html inside the trans
<cjohnston> correct
<daker> but i want to add the event url after the openid/login/?next=
<daker> openid/login/?next={{ event_obj.get_absolute_url }}
<daker> but it's not accepted
<daker> brb
<cjohnston> /openid/login/?next={{login_next}}
<cjohnston> ?
<mhall119> daker: have you gotten your visa yet?
<daker> mhall119: no :/ i can't applie now, since the visa application needs the passeport informations, and i'll the passeport on monday
<daker> get*
<mhall119> aw, so we won't see you at UDS afterall
<daker> mhall119: maybe next the next UDS :)
<mhall119> well, that leaves 3 weeks, I don't know how long it takes
<mhall119> but it's government, so I'd be surprised if it's less than 3 weeks
<mhall119> daker: hopefully
<mhall119> daker: when you're sure you won't be able to attend, please email Marianna back so maybe your sponsorship spot can go to someone else this cycle
<daker> sure
<daker> mhall119: to be honnest i am not sad, i had the chance to be sponsored which is something i didn't expected, this mean i am making a very good progress, people are interested in what i am doing and this make me very happy.
<Amoz> hmm, do where can I find the docs team?
<Amoz> s/do/so
<daker> Amoz: #ubuntu-doc ?
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> daker, thank you
#ubuntu-website 2012-04-15
<cjohnston> daker: may want to reveiw https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/792475/+merge/95799 to prevent people from giving admin rights the the wrong person (see #ubuntu-community-team)
<daker> cjohnston: sure
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-website 2013-04-08
<peterm-ubuntu> https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/collection/gajs/#MultipleCommands
<peterm-ubuntu> https://developers.google.com/analytics/devguides/collection/gajs/#MultipleCommands
<peterm-ubuntu> ignor me
<steveedwards> peterm-ubuntu: Never.
<peterm-ubuntu> steveedwards kiss kiss
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/css-js-async-links/+merge/157573
<cjohnston> doanac: hey
<cjohnston> daker: ^
<daker> o/
<cjohnston> doanac: we are creating a form to register for UDS..
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/registration-form/+merge/156978
<cjohnston> In Summit, the Attendee has a start_utc and end_utc..
<cjohnston> those are both time and date.. we have a widget to break it from time and date to make it easier to fill in
<cjohnston> whe a user is already registered, the date fields are filled in with the data that already exists, but the time fields aren't being auto populated
<cjohnston> daker is going to explain the reason ;-)
<daker> we use forms.SplitDateTimeWidget
<daker> and we generate DateWidget and TimeWidget
<daker> the DateWidget works without any problems since it just a text filed
<daker> but TimeWidget doesn't work as excpected
<daker> for the TimeWidget we use forms.MultiWidget, then we create a 3 selects from line 62 to 75 https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/registration-form/+merge/156978
<daker> but we still need to passe the correct selected_choice for each select (the hours, minutes and AM/PM)
<daker> and this is where i failed :)
<daker> and i have found nothing on django docs how to do that
<mhall119> cjohnston: daker: what's the status of in-summit registration?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<daker> cjohnston: 99% :) ?
<cjohnston> all we need IMO is to fix that
<doanac> daker: seems like you might need a render function in that class. but i haven't done a mult-control thing in django before
<cjohnston> it would be nice if we could pass the default start and end time as well
<daker> cjohnston:  that could be done in form.py directly
<mhall119> cjohnston: I need to announce UDS 13.05 this week, can it be ready and deployed in the next day or two?
<daker> forms*
<cjohnston> mhall119: depends on if you help fix the problem
<mhall119> cjohnston: If it's fixed today, can we deploy today?
<cjohnston> I believe so
<cjohnston> I see no reason why we can't
<mhall119> ok, I'm updating my local branch, what needs to be fixed?
<cjohnston> mhall119: it's all in the last 15 minutes of scrollback
<mhall119> cjohnston: will this require an upgrade to django 1.4, or have we already upgraded that server to 1.4?
<cjohnston> that's already done
<cjohnston> this will be almost completely the registration form stuf
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> cjohnston: what do we need to do in order to remove the sponsorship links?
<mhall119> just not put it in a sponsorship status?
<cjohnston> yup
<mhall119> where do I get the registration form link?
<cjohnston> it isn't in that MP, its in another
<cjohnston> uds-1303/registration/
<mhall119> cjohnston: daker: so what's not working?
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you are already registered, if you go back to update your registration, the time fields aren't correctly populated
<daker> cjohnston: right!
<mhall119> ok
<daker> read the last 20min of backlogs
<cjohnston> and it would be nice that if you arent registered, the form is autopopulated with the summit start and end time
<mhall119> ok, let me see if I can get this fixed
<mhall119> cjohnston: apply http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690166/
<mhall119> that will default to the summit's start and end dates and times if the user doesn't have an Attendee record yet, and also give their correct attending times when they do
<mhall119> then it just needs the link to the form added
<mhall119> cjohnston: daker: with the above patch, can we get the registration form deployed to production?
<daker> mhall119: not yet tested, will do it now
<mhall119> thanks daker
<daker> mhall119: you rock!!!
<mhall119> no, you guys rock, I just throw in a patch every now and then so I can still claim to be working with you :)
<daker> :)
<daker> cjohnston: also don't forget to remove the colortip code
<cjohnston> daker: mhall119 http://91.189.93.71:8000/uds-1303/
<cjohnston> test ^
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you look at your machine.. tarmac seems to just be hanging out
<cjohnston> daker: mhall119 https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/registration-form/+merge/156978
<daker> cjohnston: we don't need colortip code right ?
<cjohnston> we do
<cjohnston> it loads from ubuntu_website
<daker> look at form.html
<daker> diff line 248
<cjohnston> pushed
<daker> i still see $('span[rel*=help]').colorTip({color:'orange'});
<mhall119> cjohnston: the by date, by track and by room lists aren't side-by-side anymore
<cjohnston> that is still needed
<cjohnston> mhall119: thats fixed later
<cjohnston> let me see if I can un conflict the branches
<mhall119> cjohnston: still no link either
<cjohnston> again, another branch
<mhall119> for looks good to me
<mhall119> form
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://91.189.93.71:8000/uds-1303/
<cjohnston> mhall119: let me know when you want me to delete your attendee record so you can see that link
<cjohnston> mhall119: comments?
<mhall119> cjohnston: please delete it
<cjohnston> refresh
<mhall119> cjohnston: looks great! thanks
<mhall119> and thanks daker
<daker> :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: I kept telling you it takes multiple branches :-P
<mhall119>  /production is the only branch I care about
<cjohnston> mhall119: daker please approve: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/quick-links/+merge/157551
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/add-summit-registration-links/+merge/157520
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/registration-form/+merge/156978
<mhall119> cjohnston: I have my announcement post ready to go, I just need a link to register for UDS, so as soon as we get these changed deployed I'll be able to make the announcement
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> I need to go to dinner.. tarmac is DOA..
<cjohnston> if you can manually merge the branches into trunk, I'll merge to production and push a release as soon as im done
<mhall119> nigelb: are you around to kick tarmac?
<mhall119> I'll merge manually if I need to, but tarmac leaves a better log
<cjohnston> the system is OOM
<cjohnston> I can kick it now, but it doesnt have memory to do it
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> ugly manual merging it is then
<cjohnston> dinner
<mhall119> cjohnston: all manually merged and pushed to trunk, please double-check it all before merging it to /production
<mhall119> cjohnston: also, I seem to be missing whatever styling needed to make the "by date", "by track" and "by room" lists be side by side
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you do pullapps?
<cjohnston> i think i mayknow what it is. ill fox after dinner
<mhall119> cjohnston: pullapps doesn't fix it
<daker> mhall119: clear the cache ;)
<daker> Ctrl+F5
<daker> wow new ltp version :)
<cjohnston> ?
<daker> i just released 0.4.2
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> cool
<daker> i CC'ed you if you don't mind :)
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> grr
<cjohnston> it seems as tho the link changes from JoseeAntonioR are making tests fail
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: which link changes?
<cjohnston> it might not be yours.. im still looking, but removing that made most tests pass
#ubuntu-website 2013-04-09
<nigelb> cjohnston: killed php, should be better now.
<daker> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ2ZZmmz8cRxYMUUvlwTai8JuLDNaYyssufTPUeQJi3CYtKJC_vzQ
<mhall119> daker: lol
<pietro98-albini> Hello.
<pietro98-albini> There is someone here who manage the ubuntu.com website?
<cjohnston> pietro98-albini: how can I help you
<pietro98-albini> cjohnston, I'm an admin of the italian locoteam website (http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cjohnston> ok
<pietro98-albini> and the person who push the new online tour cannot do it this release
<pietro98-albini> can you tell me some informations about this, if you know them?
<pietro98-albini> cjohnston, ^
<cjohnston> I'm not sure I understand what your asking, but I believe you probably should check out #canonical-sysadmin
<pietro98-albini> cjohnston, ok, thanks :)
#ubuntu-website 2013-04-10
<GridCube> hi, a user in #ubuntu-es was downloading an iso from ubuntu.com using the axel program, a wget-like terminal downloader, he says that the download stoped and he now cant connect to the ubuntu servers, its he for some reason "banned" to connect to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<GridCube> he says he cant connect to ubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org
<GridCube> he gets a "connection timed out" message
<JoseeAntonioR> GridCube: I think you should report this to #canonical-sysadmin
<GridCube> JoseeAntonioR, :) ok, thanks
#ubuntu-website 2013-04-13
<newz2000> I'm trying to burn 12.04.2 32b desktop to cd. I remembered hearing rumours that future versions would not fit on a CD so checked the website, no mention, so I tried it.
<newz2000> Way way down on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#System_Requirements
<newz2000> there is a note that it can't be burned to a CD
<newz2000> This is not a very obvious place to find this info
<newz2000> Now that i look, the docs on the website say "burn a dvd"
<newz2000> On a side note, did you know that when I burn a dvd at 8x it is far far faster than if I burn a cd at 8x? Apparently 8x != 8x.
<nigelb> newz2000: Hrm, when you downloaded it, wasn't the size greater than 700 MB?
<nigelb> That should have indicated that you couldn't burn it to a CD.
#ubuntu-website 2013-04-14
<newz2000> nigelb: well, I didn't look at it that closely, but I did look after the first disk failed and I was thinking the CDs held 800MB (actually it's 700MB or 80min)
<newz2000> either way, I was just being a litle grumpy yesterday, in the grand scheme of things it is a minor issue.
<nigelb> heh :)
<nigelb> I haven't used my cd drive in so long that I don't know if it works or not.
<nigelb> I have a keychain with a USB drive that's a live cd.
<nigelb> seemed the best place.
<newz2000> yeah, I was going to help a friend whose computer was dieing. It was an old one and I didn't know if I'd be able to boot off of USB.
<newz2000> turns out his hard drive crashed, so not much could be done.
<nigelb> ouch
<newz2000> i think there's some law (maybe related to Warsaw's laws) that says the closer it gets to the tax deadline (Apr 15 in the US) the more likely you are to have a catastrophic computer problem if you haven't done your taxes yet)
<nigelb> Heh.
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-11
<kees> mhall119: so, I'm finally trying understand this summit layout, and I'm seriously lost. I'm used to django with apps. in summit's case, the apps are "schedule", "sponsor" and "common".
<kees> mhall119: I don't understand at all how the _website directories come into play, and how the models get loaded
<kees> ah-ha! I see now -- the alternate settings file causes the _website dir to get added as an app! and my models weren't in admin because there was no admin.py
<kees> I'm starting to feel less insane now :)
<kees> yay, got some models happily working
<daker> kees: yes
<daker> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/admin/
<daker> and you need to pay attention about which django version you are using
<daker> in prod/dev
<kees> daker: yeah, the docs are good. I was just seriously confused about where things were living in the directory structure. now I just have to figure out how to populate a form.
<daker> kees: which version are you using ?
<kees> 1.4.5
<daker> maybe start with the tutorial here https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.4/intro/tutorial01/ ?
<daker> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.4/intro/tutorial02/
<daker> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.4/intro/tutorial03/
<daker> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.4/intro/tutorial04/
<daker> the tutorial does cover almost everything you need to get started
<daker> models/urls/views/forms/admin
<kees> daker: yeah, I've gone through all that. I'm going to re-read the forms bit again.
<slangasek> kees: hmm. 'debconf_website_userprofile.sex_id may not be NULL'?
<slangasek> (http://virgil.dodds.net:8000/debconf14/registration/)
<daker> you need to set the sex field
<daker> because you didn't set blank=True, null=True in your model, that's for sure if the field is optional :)
<kees> slangasek: you need to run the "migrate" manage.py command to build the db itself, and even then what I checked in doesn't work yet since it gets angry about empty fields and such.
<kees> slangasek: haven't had time yet today to continue, but I checked in everything I had last night (include the "loaddata" fixtures for populating the drop-downs)
<kees> *including
<slangasek> kees: right, I get this error even after the loaddata runs; basically the form doesn't load for someone who doesn't already have a userprofile record, AIUI
<kees> right, I haven't figured out how to prompt for "new" data yet. ran out of time.
 * slangasek nods
<daker> slangasek: kees do you need help :)
<slangasek> daker: oh, probably, but unless you want to write the django views for us we probably have to muddle through :)
<slangasek> kees: fwiw I think schedule/views.py gives a better example, for the existing registration form
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-12
<slangasek> I am unsure why this template is not picking up login_url
<daker> slangasek: why do you need it in a template ?
<slangasek> daker: erm, the render_to_response() is missing large chunks of the context
<daker> you can use the decorator login_required
<daker> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/topics/auth/default/#the-login-required-decorator
<daker> if a var is global and used everywhere you can use a context_processors instead of putting it each time in the context
<slangasek> added the decorator, still claims I'm not logged in
<slangasek> ah, was a missing RequestContext()
<slangasek> kees: ok, I have the form loading now
 * kees switches windows
<kees> slangasek: ah-ha excellent
<kees> slangasek: what's next?
<slangasek> kees: writing the bits to validate the form and save it to the db
<slangasek> and eventually, probably fixing it so we don't accidentally leave spurious records in the db for people who click on 'register' but don't actually fill it out
<slangasek> - splitting the table between user profile data and dc14-specific data
<slangasek> - prettifying the formatting
<kees> I thought it auto-validated since we've got the field type specified?
<slangasek> right, maybe there's no additional validation needed, but it does have to be explicitly saved to the db
<slangasek> some of the field types need adjusted, too still
<slangasek> kees: pushed another commit, name/email prepopulated now
<kees> excellent!
<slangasek> how do you set the label for a ForeignKey field?
<slangasek> aha; verbose_name= to the constructor
#ubuntu-website 2014-04-13
<cjohnston> /3
<jose> /4
#ubuntu-website 2015-04-06
<PabloRubianes> daker: ping
#ubuntu-website 2015-04-07
<PabloRubianes> daker:ping
<daker> PabloRubianes: pong
<PabloRubianes> hello
<PabloRubianes> :)
<PabloRubianes> have a minute?
<daker> PabloRubianes: yes
<PabloRubianes> I wanted to talk to you about the upgrade of the LTP bug
<daker> PabloRubianes: yes, i think the first thing we need to do before we start is talk the sysadmins
<daker> to the*
<PabloRubianes> sure
<PabloRubianes> can you give me some form of contact them I can email them
<daker> PabloRubianes: i'll do that
<PabloRubianes> great
<daker> i'll CC you
<PabloRubianes> thanks
<daker> we need to see to which version they are going to upgrade
<PabloRubianes> daker: 1.8 was released
<PabloRubianes> https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2015/apr/01/release-18-final/
<daker> since the upgrades are only from the archive
<PabloRubianes> there is the list of the versions that have support
<daker> PabloRubianes: yes i know, the issue is that they won't install if it doesn't exist on the archive
<PabloRubianes> ok
<daker> if we are running 14.04 on the server they will only install the version present on the 14.04 archive
<PabloRubianes> I understand, so i'll wait for they to answer
<daker> thanks
<PabloRubianes> no problem, as I think you are the only one taking care of the LTP I think I can help you
#ubuntu-website 2015-04-08
<daker> PabloRubianes: i did send the email
<PabloRubianes> daker: got it
<PabloRubianes> thanks!
<daker> PabloRubianes: yw
<daker> PabloRubianes: now let's see what IS have to say
<PabloRubianes> yes meanwhile I'll go throw the other bugs to see if I can close the others
<PabloRubianes> I saw a few that have problems with the id to login
<daker> PabloRubianes: yes :/
<PabloRubianes> and there's a merge request to review
<PabloRubianes> I comment on that but I think is a good addition
<daker> PabloRubianes: the other issue i do have is that i can't merge my own merge request with having at least one approve :D
<PabloRubianes> I can check them
<PabloRubianes> i'm still at work but @ home I'll check that
<daker> PabloRubianes: sure take you time
<daker> your*
<PabloRubianes> good
#ubuntu-website 2015-04-09
<PabloRubianes> daker: could you approve my application to LTP-DEVS so I can change the status of the merge request we talk yesterday?
<daker> PabloRubianes: i am afk, you can just add an approve status
<daker> We do have a bot that will take care of everything
<PabloRubianes> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.777098/+merge/151644
<PabloRubianes> the status are work in progress and pending
<PabloRubianes> but none of them i'm available to change them
<PabloRubianes> I think as the reviewer is the team and I'm not in the team yet I can't approve
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-11
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, the page generation refactoring is looking good - the new test case for the disappearing articles (on the 2nd import) passes and there are only two out of 37 tests left to fix now
<dholbach> I hope to have something up to test for staging in the next hour
<davidcalle> dholbach: \o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, and it should help with the work of making Didier's full-tree imports easier
<dholbach> at some stage it might make sense to look into speeding up the test suite (480.910s with postgres, 450.254s with sqlite)
<dholbach> all tests pass now, next step: testing things manually
<dholbach> davidcalle, is the JS redirect fix on prod already?
<davidcalle> dholbach: it is
<dholbach> cool, I'll file a bug for us to update the definitions, so we can drop old redirects, if that works for you
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1568760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568760 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "Replace redirect pages with redirect logic in JS" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> dholbach: good idea, but I would wait for a proper admin interface before adding "legacy" redirects. Hopefully I'll have time for this later this week.
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> I'll update the bug
<davidcalle> Thanks :)
<dpm> davidcalle, on the syntax you pasted for me for CLI instructions the other day, do you tend to add </br> to the end of each command?
<davidcalle> dpm: you don't, everything in <pre><code> uses linebreaks and indentations it finds in the source view.
<dpm> ok, I wasn't sure, thanks for confirming!
<davidcalle> np
<dpm> davidcalle, do you have other examples of embedded TOC, such as the one in https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device, or shall I use that one for the page I'm currently working on?
<davidcalle> dpm: that's more or less the one used when it needs one, same goes for design docs actually
<dpm> davidcalle, thanks, I ended up using it for the get-started page :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, the tests were passing, but two consecutive manual imports still showed the same issue... I'm pretty certain I found the issue, I need to think about a fix for this......
<davidcalle> ouch :( *hugs*
<dholbach> after the import we check if there are pages which were previously imported, but not part of the current import and delete them
<dholbach> there's an issue with timestamps I think
<dholbach> maybe articles which didn't need an update on the second import ... or something
<dpm> davidcalle, argh, I've got an issue whereby when adding the link plugin and saving the page, it undoes all your changes :(
<davidcalle> dpm: I have a trick for this! Don't use the link plugin :)
<dpm> yeah, a bit late :)
<dholbach> dpm, let's file a bug for this and see if a newer version fixes it and it not, let's report it upstream :-/
<dholbach> dpm, is it just any page where this happens?
<davidcalle> dpm: more seriously, the issue I've seen is when copying a link plugin from on page to another. I don't use it because of this.
<dpm> dholbach, I don't know, I've seen it just now on the page I'm editing, now twice. The first time I thought there might have been some cache issues, the second one I think I can track it to the link plugin. Either that, or pages are not getting saved at all, which I don't think it's the case
<dpm> also, viewing the history of a page and clicking on one of the history links generates an error page
<dpm> perhaps because my page is not yet published?
<dholbach> maybe you can write down what you did in a bug report and we try to try to fix it as one of the next things?
<dholbach> in any case it's something we would know how to work around, but probably not any of the people who edit dev.u.c just every now and then :/
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'm close to filing a bug for this issue and remove the tracking of 'stale pages' for now as a workaround :-)
<dholbach> it'd let us bring the importer online
<dholbach> ... and would give me a break from this problem ;-)
<davidcalle> dholbach: what does it change to the process, if you remove the tracking of stale pages?
<dholbach> davidcalle, we would need to delete stale pages, if e.g. a doc in snappy's branch gets deleted or renamed
<dholbach> (which doesn't happen all that often)
<dholbach> it'd let us deploy now and give us breathing room to fix the issue properly :)
<davidcalle> Gotcha, yeah :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/fix-double-imports/+merge/290978 updated
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle, can we deploy ^ on staging and get a semi-recent db dump loaded? is that a lot of work to get going?
<davidcalle> dholbach: db dump will take some time, but upload to staging when I'm out of the call and can fire the vpn :)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<dholbach> which part takes time?
<davidcalle> dholbach: the format we got the dump in. It's basically a copy of the db and not an extract of the db content. I haven't figured a correct way to push it in the db. If we simply replace the db with it, the site doesn't connect (authentication error with the db).
<dholbach> ok, I see
<davidcalle> dholbach: deployment started, see you in 15 min :)
<davidcalle> Juju crashed, starting again 0:-)
<dholbach> ouch
<davidcalle> dholbach: network is too slow right now apparently, it's going to take ages. I'm going to leave the server, let it run. If it fails, I'll do it again later, I need to drive home. I'll send you results :)
<dholbach> no worries
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<dholbach> thanks a lot for your help with this
 * davidcalle hugs dholbach back
<dholbach> you're an absolute hero
<davidcalle> dholbach: have a nice eod o/ :)
<dholbach> thanks!
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-12
<davidcalle> Morning o/
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-13
<davidcalle> I wish I knew what the heck is going on with d.u.c db, moving a page just took me 1h to get right. And the cache is still going crazy.
<dholbach> davidcalle, shit :-/
<dholbach> davidcalle, can we run manage.py cms {delete_orphaned_plugins|fix-tree} on production?
<dholbach> "cms check" maybe too
<davidcalle> dholbach: we can ask for someone in #webops to run these, yes
<dholbach> that might be worth a try
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-14
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, did you see if the update of django cms helped any?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've literally just sent the RT for webops to run fix-tree, haven't tried the upgrade yet. I need to make sure the site is cleaned of page bugs before a new board page is added.
<dholbach> django-ckeditor and djangocms-admin-style updates looks interesting too
<dholbach> yes, that makes sense
<dholbach> davidcalle, and delete_orphaned_plugins too?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm afraid to run this one, since it actually deletes data from the db. Let's see how the first one goes ;)
<davidcalle>  dholbach: I'm afraid to run this one, since it actually deletes data from the db. Let's see how the first one goes ;)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've made a few local changes to /snappy/build-apps/get-started and pinged kirofa about old commands in the snapcraft doc. Watch out for it if you decide to update manually with trunk doc.
<dholbach> davidcalle, ok
#ubuntu-website 2016-04-15
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
#ubuntu-website 2018-04-13
<NextContestant> Could someone help out with the forum side... issue with SSO login
#ubuntu-website 2018-04-15
<NextContestant> any one online?
#ubuntu-website 2020-04-11
<guiverc> I'm getting surge protection if I visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements ; I asked on #ubuntu-discuss and another user got it too (and hadn't accessed help.ubuntu.com before)
